# Mare and foal in kill pen....decent horses?



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Auction Horses 

It's so sad that these two are here, they seem like pretty darn nice horses....
I am not one for getting a foal, but in this circumstance I would consider it. They only have a week left :-(

If I am to really think about doing this, helping them I want to know what yo guys think of their confirmation.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

They look like good trail horse if you do it i think you will be happy


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

They do look like very nice horses! Both a bit long backed, but nothing that should hold you back fro doing anything you want with them. Based off of the mare's looks, I think there's a good chance that she is a registered QH, though must have been separated from her papers at some point if they're not still with her now.
I would definitely snatch them up if I had the time and space for them! Far too nice of quality to be heading to slaughter :-(
Please keep us updated on what you decide! I have a feeling you won't be disappointed if you end up saving them.

ETA: Ah wow! Just saw that they're in with the mare's yearling filly as well.. Boy do I like her! Definitely look like registered stock to me. Any chance that you could grab all three? :lol:


----------



## Foxy7 (Jul 16, 2014)

They both have long backs, but they look like they would make excellent trail horses.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Somebody post a pic of the filly, please.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

For anndankev I think if you click this link

Auction Horses


And look for Nassie - she is this Mare's 3 year old


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

OK, Thanks.

I need to not go to sites like that. Was only there for a minute but I think the OP should get all three, plus the 35 yr old Quarab, the Jenny mule, and the buckskin at least.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I can't believe someone dumped a 35 year old who worked on his entire life. He is a sturdy, handsome guy too.

Klassic, I like the mare and foal. But heads up, that hernia will need fixed sooner rather than later and likely won't be going away at 3 months old. That can cost anywhere from $200 to $600 depending on your vet, though because he is still bvery young and it is small it would probably be closer to 2 than 600.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Like others have said, both are a bit long through the back and it appears they might both be a bit upright through the shoulder. The mare definitely is but there's no pictures of the foal good enough to say for certain.

I see absolutely nothing wrong with either of them that would prevent them from making really good horses.


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

Id snatch them up if i were you, you would feel great about it if you did.. Its sad someone would put such a good lookin horse to a slaughter like that..


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

I just looked at all the auction horses and i want them all!!!!!!!!! I wanna save them all!!!!


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

They are all decent useful horses. No horse has perfect confo. Get all three and call them projects.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

These horses are at an auction that will be attended by many potential buyers. The brokers who buy horses going to slaughter usually pick up the derelicts or horses no one else bids on. They will bid only so high. Any horse a broker buys is for sale if there's a profit to be made. The broker has to take the horses to another facility where the horses have to be held for a month to clear drugs from their system. Many are farmers with plenty of land. It is time and cost efficient for a potential buyer to attend an auction as many horses can be seen in one day.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

the KB will sell horses that they access and think have a chance for homes. there is an entire web page on them, and they are on other sites also. There are many nice horses that are going to auction. There are auctions all over, and you can probably find one in your area. Ask the local tack /feed stores they may know, also google livestock auctions in your state. 
as the economy gets worse , the auctions will get larger.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Ugh, the person who dumped that 35 year old doesn't deserve the own horses. I would have taken him in a heartbeat. Hopefully someone gave him a nice home to live out the rest of his days.

The horses in the OPs post look like they would be a good find!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

There might be value (well as much as there ever is) in resale if you can't keep them.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Am I the only one who is completely smitten by Nigel, the chestnut saddlebred? I have no idea why, but his face made me melt.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

So I'm curious...are you the proud owner of two (or three) new horses? Or....


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah I saw that. The old guy too. I hope he found a great home. I would of taken him.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Nope I didnt get them  Would have been going in over my head....my frend would have gottenthem for me but i have no money to feed them  Just my one boy


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

It looks like all 3 are on hold to someone named Larrissa. So that's something.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Klassic,

with all that's going on with you now, although your heart's in the right place, I think taking on two more horses would be a mistake. you need to take care of your own guy, and yourselves, and your new house and all.


----------



## EFM (Apr 17, 2014)

I really hope someone picks them up. My heart breaks for all the poor horses in the kill pen.


----------



## Bedhead (Aug 4, 2013)

On an unrelated note, I saw on a tumblr post that someone snatched up the 35 year old (I thought it was him when I saw him mentioned here. He got quite the following, LOL), so he is safe!

I think the mom's a nice little mare.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

I am totally smitten with Oro, near the bottom of the page. So wish I could get her


----------

